# Myra and Vincent tombstones



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I made a new Myra Mains tombstone using SpookySam's easy aging technique. Thanks Sam, I really like the way the stone turned out. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22856

I also made a Vincent Price tombstone since Devils Chariot pointed out he was missing from our earlier Classic Horror actor tombstones.

DSC02738 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A few pictures of the evolution of the tombstones.

DSC02701 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02702 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02722 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02718 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice. Could we get a pic with all your "classics"?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks GREAT! I really like the easy aging technique and will have to try it - all my tombstones are starting to look the same so it would be good to change it up.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Two totally different looks, but both are great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

tot13 said:


> Very nice. Could we get a pic with all your "classics"?


tot, they're already in the showroom (from a earlier post by Roxy) http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23837


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks great, Spooky1! Glad it worked for you.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> tot, they're already in the showroom (from a earlier post by Roxy) http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23837


LOL, so which is it? I'm too lazy to pull up the other pics or you're too lazy to set a scene this early, lol?

Seriously, I hope you'll post a pic of your finished graveyard when you get it set up. I'd love to see them all together.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

tot13 said:


> LOL, so which is it? I'm too lazy to pull up the other pics or you're too lazy to set a scene this early, lol?
> 
> Seriously, I hope you'll post a pic of your finished graveyard when you get it set up. I'd love to see them all together.


Roxy thinks groupings are better in odd numbers, so I have one more actor stone to finish. I'll try to post a pic of them all together once we're done.  If not, they'll all be in the Haunt pics for 2010. :googly:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

those are very nice


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm really liking the different paint techniques on different stones you have done this year. Look forward to seeing the pics of your yard this year. These two stones look great and will be a very cool addition to your yard.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great stones spooky, I also tried that quick aging techique with encouraging results. Looking forward to "Roxy's" 3rd stone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> Great stones spooky, I also tried that quick aging techique with encouraging results. Looking forward to "Roxy's" 3rd stone.


Maybe I'll paint the 3rd stone like the Lugosi one and then age it like the Myra stone

Glad you guys like these. We enjoy having our little cemetery each year


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I really like those. Nice job on the finish!


----------

